
Can Software Make You Less Racist? - dwaxe
https://blog.codinghorror.com/can-software-make-you-less-racist/
======
vfclists
The article seems to reflect the prejudices and fears of a generation of
Westerners who say the most absurd things for fear of being branded bigots.
Same-sex marriage is an oxymoron (replace with correct word here) in most
societies outside the Western world, because in the view of the cultures
marriage is a relationship between couples and families which has the creation
of children as its most important aspect and as we all know couples of the
same sex can't _produce children between them_.

The simple truth is Western world have _redefined_ marriage in a way that
suits the LGBT people, some would say they have _devalued_ or even _perverted_
the notion or definition of marriage.
[https://youtu.be/ZVc1ab2RcMs?t=1m35s](https://youtu.be/ZVc1ab2RcMs?t=1m35s)

There is also the fact of many of the young generation having racial
prejudices inspite of not being opposed to inter-racial marriage.

As to the question of whether software can make people less racist, if it
tells them to think carefully about what they are telling the authorities it
might make them less racist _to the authorities_ , but how much everyday
communication is with the authorities?

